# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_93SD - LG E400,E400f,E400GO,P690,P690b,P690f,P692,P693,P698 and P698f added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_1_93SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E400,E400f,E400GO,P690,P690b,P690f,P692,P693,P698 and P698f.

----------


## أبو الحسنين

شكرا أخي

----------

